# Slot trucks



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

where are all the truckers at? I haven't seen anybody on here show or even mention trucks. you guys don't collect or race trucks? I started collecting these because I figure when my 4 year old is old enough to race an actually know what hes doing it will be fun to race these. because of how difficult it is to keep them on the track.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I never cared for them because they are out of scale and are clumsy looking.
they also don't handle very well as they are top heavy,
I'm sure the kids will love them tho.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I some kinda love me some trucks, Commander...

I originally built the 8' x 13' table for a US-1*/*Big Ryder display...
It was my 1st increase in allotted area (up from 5' x 8' )...

Felt it was too small for what I wanted to do, so have placed it on the
back-burner... Planned to have T-Jets on the inside two lanes and
to have a separate 2-lane MM layout around & over the US-1 stuff...

Maybe one day... 








.


John
.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

That's nice dushk, let me see some of your truck collection.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Do t-jets make trucks? say what u want about AW but they make some of the best detailed trucks on the market, I love em.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
This is the only photo I have... Put this display up at work for my boss'
little boy... He loved trucks & trains... *Cars* vehicles, too... 

He was diagnosed with 4th Stage Neuroblastoma at 13 months...
He has gone through alot, but is cancer-free, now...

This was just something to look at when he came by work with his mom...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the trucks. Not into the racing of them. 

The Auto World trucks look good but I have yet to have luck with the trailers not disconnecting under acceleration. 

As far as the Us 1. The gear sets weren't designed for high speed acceleration and deceleration. 

Parade laps and US1 track is all I do. .


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
At Dave's HO Raceway, they used to run a screw from under the truck
up into the trailer and... RACE!...

Lot's of fun... They may still do it... Not sure...
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Commander... Found one more photo...

From the 2011 Display... I had four to run, but they were so finicky,
I dropped them out of rotation...










.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

aww man you got some really nice trucks there Dushk very nice.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Bubba, Alpink, and Joe I know u guys got some unique trucks come on lets see em. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

trucks carry race cars!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thank you. Commander...

'Twas a sad day when I had to take the display down & pack it away...

Miss my little buddy coming by to look and ask questions...
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Most excellent, Your Hauliness...

Very nice looking, alpink...
.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Our local small group of racers race the AW trucks and they're lots of fun. There are several minor modifications that make them more racy: 

Mounting the tractors and trailers together with a small screw through the fifth wheel hole into the trailer pin eliminates the disconnecting problem. 

Gluing or screwing the rear trailer "bogie" so that it can't swivel aids handling. 

We also use only the guide pin in the front of the tractor.

All of the above also helps ease turn marshaling greatly as well. We also allow slip on silicone tires on the drive axle of the tractors.

Of course, the AW trucks are based on the old Aurora "AFX" trucks, which I play around with by making them into slotless "Speedsteer" semis. Brings a whole dimension to slotless racing.

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

mrstumpy said:


> Our local small group of racers race the AW trucks and they're lots of fun. There are several minor modifications that make them more racy:
> 
> Mounting the tractors and trailers together with a small screw through the fifth wheel hole into the trailer pin eliminates the disconnecting problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks MRStumpy for the great tips.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Alpink your trucks are simply awesome, I have never seen any of them before.
I imagine they are pretty rare, and u probably managed to snag the only one of one in existence. lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't race trucks but we used to run the tow trucks .Fun class .

Although I do believe I have some cool trucks. Pics will follow soon ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*the shadow knows*

COMMANDER, LOL !!! :dude:
what I have shown you there is a modular unit with one cab that can morph into different uses.
several years ago someone wanted to have a contest and asked for suggestions.
the "host" wanted to do tow trucks and the like. [I see there is a thread here for just such vehicles].
well someone suggested doing a bash up using Shadows, not necessarily just trucks.
the idea being to see how creative folks were starting with exactly the same materials.
well the concensus was for a shadow based build off but the "host" wasn't having that .... so since it was his ball, his bat and his yard, we were told it WOULD be tow and service trucks and the shadows idea could just rot!

in my stubborness I decided to participate and still use a shadow base.
so I used a die cast cabover on a stretched and modified shadow for a base/tractor.
it has a fifth wheel.
it tows a car carrier that is color matched for team racing.
it can hold a tank for team racing fuel.
it can carry a tow boom for hauling the crashed team car off the track.
it can compete in truck races.

I had seen some pictures of european aerodynamic tractor cabs and thought the shadow could play into that.

so that was my entry into the build off.
perhaps it got some attention but I don't think it was favored for a prize. 

LOL 

(stay tuned, my grandma has always called me precocious, which as a very young boy I mistook for precious!)
:roll:​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool MultiBoX transport Al, a truck that fits all needs!!! RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

COMMANDER:

If you're really interested in the subject, you might try searching the Hobbytalk slots archives for trucking entries. Try Google searches like:

*US-1 -"for sale" site:Hobbytalk.com*
or
*AFX truck -"for sale" site:Hobbytalk.com*

Using the term 
* -"for sale"*
(minus the phrase "for sale") will eliminate most of the ordinary sale or trade notices that would clog the results. 

You probably need some specifically slot-related term like *US-1* or *AFX *to keep from being smothered in an avalanche of results from the HobbyTalk Die Cast and HobbyTalk RC forums, if you just search "truck". I have not yet figured out a way to narrow an internet search to only the Slot Forums.

Hobbytalk's own search function is not too bad if you're only searching one term. (If you search two terms, you get deluged by all the posts or threads that use either term - so a search for *Tyco Truck* would get you every post that has the word *Truck* in it AND every post (i.e. thousands) that has *Tyco*, whether it has Truck or not. Faugh!) To search, go to the main Slots page that lists all the sub-forums, and type *truck* in the search window. It will return every mention of truck in only the slot forums. If you do it in a subforum (such as General Discussion) search window, it will limit results to that subforum only.

If you take the few minutes to search, the HobbyTalk archive can be a great source of information and entertainment.

-- D


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

We race the AFX Magna Traction tractor trailers. They are really fun. 
Here's a vid with a camera strapped to the back of a truck.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pA8rjG-xRI


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like trucks too!!! Just don't race em much...
Here's a limited edition...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like an exclusive


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Racing Rigs!*



mrstumpy said:


> Our local small group of racers race the AW trucks and they're lots of fun. There are several minor modifications that make them more racy:
> 
> Mounting the tractors and trailers together with a small screw through the fifth wheel hole into the trailer pin eliminates the disconnecting problem.
> 
> ...


Same here ... only modification I'd add is to use hard compound, or dried out, or waxed tires on all but the drive axle. Helps the trailers "drift" and reduces their tendency to tip over.

We run IROC style. Added twist (really fun!): Load up the box trailers with tires and leave the doors open. The tires spill out on the track as the trucks race around. The tires then become "ammo" for the turn "marshals" to build tire barriers for the trucks to crash through, or just roll them down the track into the trucks' path. Only caution: use tires wider than the bumper-to-track distance on the trucks, otherwise the tires can lodge under the tractor and cause them to overheat. It's a hoot! :lol:










Variation: (Thought about but haven't done it yet) Use open trailers, load them with "cargo" (tires, beans, whatever). After each heat, deduct 1 lap per each lost piece of "cargo". Reload for next heat.

See you at the races!
Mike


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

COMMANDER said:


> where are all the truckers at? I haven't seen anybody on here show or even mention trucks. you guys don't collect or race trucks? I started collecting these because I figure when my 4 year old is old enough to race an actually know what hes doing it will be fun to race these. because of how difficult it is to keep them on the track.
> View attachment 224489


"SWEET" Collection ;-) :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

COMMANDER said:


> Bubba, Alpink, and Joe I know u guys got some unique trucks come on lets see em. :wave:


Gotcha !!!!
now that I have a tripod for that camera...... 
(Insert; Evil-Maniacal Laughing here..)

give me a few days (snowing outside 2day..arthritis...):thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Thank you. Commander...
> 
> 'Twas a sad day when I had to take the display down & pack it away...
> ...


Oh Geeze, that doesn't sound "Good" 
Hopefully I'm Misreading & this has a HAPPY ending 

Bubba the Senile 123


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> Oh Geeze, that doesn't sound "Good"
> Hopefully I'm Misreading & this has a HAPPY ending
> 
> Bubba the Senile 123


Naw... It's good... Real good, Bubba... He's cancer-free...:woohoo:

He's doing fine... I just don't work there anymore, so I see the little
(gettin' so big) guy infrequently, now.......

Thanks for your concern...

John
.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Bubba 123 said:


> Gotcha !!!!
> now that I have a tripod for that camera......
> (Insert; Evil-Maniacal Laughing here..)
> 
> ...


Bubba hurry before the topic gets cold lol:drunk:


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey thanks for the tips dslot.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Hilltop that truck is amazing, Theroad u have some excellent trucks as well.
heres a few more trucks I have and the reason I didn't say semi, I want to see all trucks.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Naw... It's good... Real good, Bubba... He's cancer-free...:woohoo:
> 
> He's doing fine... I just don't work there anymore, so I see the little
> (gettin' so big) guy infrequently, now.......
> ...


(Sigh of Relief), OK!! :thumbsup:
with all the stuff (sickness) going on.....
had several (6-ish) friends, with kids that had "Bad"-Stuff 

I hope the parting of the job was on friendly terms :thumbsup:

Bubba (the Relieved) 123 :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

COMMANDER said:


> heres a few more trucks I have
> View attachment 224674


Whoo - color-coordinated tires and bodies. 

But what about that rear truck? Shouldn't it have chromed slicks?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

How about a tjet truck? I made this a few years ago. 
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wouldn't you like to be a Pepper too?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes I would!!! Cool truck!!! RM


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*10, 2 & 4...*

.
Much coolness, hojoe... I'll have to lift that when you're not looking 

Been a DP Addict since '59...

Hasn't affected me at all... at all... at all...:freak:

John
.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just out of the shop...RM


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Dam... 
RM you never cease to amaze me.
Im liking all of the trucks.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

I like trucks too.
Here are some of mine.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I like the hauler is it on a 4 gear?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Greg, nice fleet ... like those tilt cabs!

randy, what can I say. ... ? .... beautiful


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Yes Roger, 4 gear


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

OK guys this lot is for sale on ebay with a starting bid of 1,500 + 60 shipping. to rich for my blood, your thoughts?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
The thing that got me was the $60 s&h, at first...

But with 1, maybe 2 sets, all shipped at once?... OK...

Being some, if not all, with European heritage, it's hard to say...

Some of the *containers* look custom or maybe HO train loads used... ???

I don't know... Hopefully, Mr Beers will add some clarity to this...

*Some other helpful views...*



























.
John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*(*¬*) ~ drools ~*

.
RM and Greg W... Fantastic looking...
.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Some of my trucks..


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Nice group, rdm...

I wish Tyco had done more trucks in the *COBRA* blue... That was
a pretty shade...

John
.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Most of my Dump Trucks..


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

dust magnets!
JUST KIDDING!
you all have sweet collections:thumbsup:


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

That's a serious collection you have rdm, but why so many of the same green dump trucks? did u catch a going out of business sale or something ?


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

stirlingmoss said:


> dust magnets!
> JUST KIDDING!
> you all have sweet collections:thumbsup:


LMAO that's cold stirling :jest:


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a four lane track so everything I have I try to get in fours so that when family or friends come to race we can run all different classes. I don't have any of the dump trucks but I plan to get at least four.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

COMMANDER said:


> That's a serious collection you have rdm, but why so many of the same green dump trucks? did u catch a going out of business sale or something ?


I buy alot of bigger lots on eBay and it seems like there's a 2 Dump Truck minimum..lol all of the trucks are in my for sale pile..


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

*I Love Trucks*

All kinds of trucks


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Oooo Wee, Mama... Mighty fine lookin' collection, many slots...

How'd you come across the Aurora Fire truck prototype?...

In the last photo; top 3 rows... Are those Ideals?...

Man, there are some beauty's here...

Thanks for posting the photos...

John
.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooow Many slots that is impressive, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Dushk I went back and looked at your pics again, do u still have any of those trucks? That u.s. postal truck is sick, would love to get my hands on one of those babys.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

COMMANDER said:


> Dushk I went back and looked at your pics again, do u still have any of those trucks?
> That u.s. postal truck is sick, would love to get my hands on one of those babys.


Oh, yeah, Commander... But, packed away with the other trucks...

The Priority Mail wagons are customs... Cab is Aurora (thought they looked
good together)... Wagons may still be around on the *'*bay... Or
some blank ones to make your own customs...

I replaced the original photo on here with a better one, with the display covers off...
.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice selection/collection MS...very nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I like the trucks. Not into the racing of them.
> 
> The Auto World trucks look good but I have yet to have luck with the trailers not disconnecting under acceleration.
> 
> ...


Many out there have this problem. Some people would drill a screw in the connector peg on the trailer. I used a little scotch tape to take out the play, after that the trailer stays on, unless you wreck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the idea dlw. I shall give it a try. My 2 year old daughter keeps wanting to drive the "soda truck" Pepsi.


----------

